# Insects....



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

How old does a hedgie need to be to eat insects??? We are trying to add fat to Hedgie's diet as she needs to put on some weight (only 110 grams at 11-12 wks old) so I was wondering if she could do crickets yet?? I did buy some really small ones, but won't give them to her until I know if they are okay. 

Jessie


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

They are fine. Wax worms are soft and full of fat so you may want to offer her some wax worms to help put some weight on.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Mealworms, crickets, and waxworms are all great snacks. Crickets have the least fat out of those, and waxworms the most.

If you are going to feed crickets I would suggest putting them in a bag in the freezer for at least 10 minutes. This will kill them. Sometimes, though, if they aren't left in long enough they will not die and thaw and escape! Just a warning, that happened to me. :?


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanx. I will try the crickets tomorrow then.  Any ideas where I can get the waxworms from then, since they have the most fat?? Ones that are used for bait aren't good right?? (Thought I read that once because of a chemical they use or something on their worms.) 

Jessie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I usually buy waxworms online because most of the petstores near me don't carry them. There might be one near you that does, though. Look around and see what different stores have. 

If you find phoenix worms, they are good too. They have a lot calcium but aren't as fatty. I personally don't trust that bait insects are safe.


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have any sites that carry either wax worms or others online that will take paypal or a direct withdrawl from your checking??? Right now, we don't use credit cards. 

Jessie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm... I've found that a lot of insect suppliers have really bad customer service. :? I've bought from Sunshine Mealworms and Crickets, (no waxworms) and they were great. 

I tried Herpfood so I could get waxies (my boy needs a bit of fattening up too) and the insects were find but they shorted me on mealies (50 instead of 500) and have not replied to ANY emails, and don't provide a phone #. So, my paypal account was charged about $10 more than it should! Not buying from them again!

I've read a lot of bad reviews for Wormman so I haven't tried them. 


Has anyone else found a good place to buy bugs other than mealworms/crickets? I've found it to be easiest to just buy from shops or find someone who raises their own...


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanx. I'll see what I can find locally first then. I know I can find crickets and hopefully meal worms soon. I'll have to see if I can find anyone that raises the waxworms locally. 

Jessie


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

mine loves mealworms the best out of any worms.


----------

